# OxyContin



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The media made it a household name over the last 8 years. I want to know how common abuse of it really is.

Have you ever illegally used OxyContin? Legal use is not counted here.

I'm ignoring all the many similar morphine-like drugs, since Oxy is the one that the media endlessly focuses on.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no, ive never used it legally or illegally.

i have known a few people to get caught up in it. family members even (not immediate family)

they all look like crap. their life revolves around it. theyll do anything they have to to get it...rob, cheat, steal...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No but I imagine it must be good, I used to work with someone who was on that stuff and they couldnt get through the day without it. They always acted kind of spacey but I am not sure if that was the drugs or their own personality :stu.

The only painkillers I have ever used (legally) are codeine in cough syrup, if that even counts and vicodin which makes me feel really spacey and itchy. I guess I might have a mild allergy to vicodin so I wont take that ever again. I think they are from the same drug family so not sure why I would be allergic to one and not the other??

I dont see why people enjoy painkillers but they must be good or people wouldnt be hooked on them.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Penny said:


> vicodin which makes me feel really spacey and itchy.


I've got a prescription for Vicodin to use as a painkiller and it really didn't do that much for me. I honestly couldn't tell any difference and I'm not talking about feeling loopy or spacey. It didn't work as a painkiller. I've heard that people go crazy on Vicodin, so I originally didn't want the prescription. But I didn't notice anything at all. The doctor and the pharmacist told me it might make me drowsy, but I didn't even get that...

And no, I've never taken OxyContin. My only OxyContin story is that _minutes_ after my dad died, his hospice nurse made my mom flush the rest of his prescription down the toilet while she watched.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: OxyContin*



Kelly said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > vicodin which makes me feel really spacey and itchy.
> ...


The Hospice nurse for my mother in law had us flush the large amount of Morphine that we had too.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I didnt know what it was until the Rush Limbaugh scandal unfolded. To think, after Kurt Cobain died, Rush called him "a worthless shred of human debris" because of Cobain's drug-addictions. Typical hypocritical conservative.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

No.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

No. Bunch of my friends are hooked on it. They don't just do that tho, they drink on top of them. Prescription pills are the most abused thing over here. I just stick with drinking beer


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

No, but I'd like to try it.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn, Karl. I guess you are stuck up in that air conditioned room?

To answer the question, I think once. I found Ultram in the trash once and took those for a while. That was probably the most anxiety-free period of my life.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Years ago I did have access to OxyContin as my mother used it for severe arthritis pain (along with Ultram, Vioxx, and Tylenol) before she switched to methadone -- which is vastly cheaper. Since recovery from her knee replacement she has had no need for Oxy or methadone nor any other opioid. Currently, she only takes a modest dose of Ultram for pain. (Ultram is generally not deemed an opioid even though it does weakly act on opioid receptors in the brain.)

Technically, I have illegally used OxyContin. I didn't use it to get high. I must have slept in some strange position and my neck was hurting and OTC stuff wasn't working so I tried some Oxy. It is an effective painkiller, but I sure didn't feel any buzz. But then I didn't crush it & snort is like Rush Limbaugh did for a Rush. I took it by mouth for a legitimate medical need -- a pain in my neck & shoulders. The lack of a prescription would make it illegal, but taking a small dose for pain that you actually have certainly isn't abuse.

My brother has had back problems for the last 20 years and when his back goes out all he can do is lay in bed and take pain meds. He's used both OxyContin and Oxy IR (immediate release) and he commented that he dosn't know what all the fuss in the media was about as it sure didn't make him high.

Neither my mother nor brother had any problem stoping opiod use when their problems cleared up. In fact they much prefer not using any since all cause serious constipation, forcing one to take stool softeners & bulk fiber like Metamucil (a very nasty drink that is more like sludge).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope but I'd be interested in giving em a try. I've tried that codeine cough syrup(rx-ed) and all that did was make my arms and legs feel light.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: OxyContin*



Penny said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > Penny said:
> ...


Here too, when my Mom passed on at home, the Hospice nurse made sure that what was left of her morphine was flushed down the toilet. She explained that any controlled substances that were prescribed to her had to be disposed of.

Keeping in topic, I have no need for a strong pain killer like OxyContin.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

No


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive only had it legally. I have a bottle with a few 10mg pills left in my room.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never personally met Oxy.....Oxy Contin. :haha


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have never personally met Oxy.....Oxy Contin. :haha


MM75 you are so silly!!!! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have never personally met Oxy.....Oxy Contin. :haha


Have you met his mom, Ms. Contin? MS-Contin is a real drug. It's extended release Morphine Sulfate.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never personally met Oxy.....Oxy Contin. :haha
> ...


ive met his mom many times


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Keith, I love your doc(s). Oh, and I also love Oxy. OxyContin is my drug of choice, and I've done a few. It has amazing therapeutic benefit, and can provide extreme anxyolitic properties, as well as anti-depressant ones, too. Amazing drug.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My friend who actually really needs Oxy, called me after he took it and he was so wired and full of life. Seems like it puts you in the best mood.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: OxyContin*



Strange Religion said:


> Seems like it puts you in the best mood.


It sure does. OxyContin = anxiety's/depression's kryptonite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never personally met Oxy.....Oxy Contin. :haha
> ...


I have never heard of that family. If I had a name like Morphine Sulfate, I'd be surprised I ever had children!

...I am glad somebody caught on to my double talk there :lol


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I had to take my father to the ER about a month ago because he had passed kidney stones. A CT scan revealed there were more stones but that they weren't large enough to warrant surgery, so he was provided with percocet to be taken PRN as the stones would have to pass on their own (apparently women who have passed kidney stones and also given birth at some point in their life will usually say that the pain of the stones is the worse of the two). They were effective for the pain but he hated the feeling of being stoned that would invariably set-in within a half hour or so of having taken it and he wound-up trashing them after having used them only once or twice. Not everybody who is given opiates for pain management will abuse the prescription, enjoy it, or engage in drug-seeking behaviour.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

What I dont get is why it is wrong to enjoy it, even if it's a prescription. If you are getting pain relief, and a nice high, why is that so wrong?


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

BeNice said:


> What I dont get is why it is wrong to enjoy it, even if it's a prescription. If you are getting pain relief, and a nice high, why is that so wrong?


I would think that people who focus on their enjoyment of it are the ones who are are most at risk of abusing it, getting hooked, and seeking it when it's no longer needed. It's because of that type of patient that so many pain sufferers have to jump through rings of fire to get their needed medication. It's selfish and pathetic when some people will fake things, pinch tablets from grandma's medicine cabinet, go "doctor shopping" or hold-up a pharmacist, etc, because they can't go without their high. I'm not talking about people who are terminally ill or people who have severe chronic pain that can only be made bearable with narcotic drugs.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep. It was awesome. Never doing it again though, it's one of the few drugs that I'm worried about getting addicted to so I stay away from it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I've never taken a single opioid in my life, not even codeine strangely enough. Despite having broken several bones, and suffering from sciatica in my lifetime.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As far as I know I've never ever used OxyContin.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I've gotten high off oxy on numerous occasions. It was an interesting experience, it does give you bad nausea sometimes the day after though, and it wasn't always that effective. The good highs were just that though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope. It's sad just how easily it can be abused though. An interesting related video...


----------

